

Intel new reference designs for phones and tablets - pedalpete
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39378/

======
pedalpete
In order to differentiate themselves, just like the laptop reference design,
they need to stop copying Apple and do their own design.

Handset manufacturers are going to take this design and copy it almost
exactly, then every phone is going to look like an iPhone.

Which somewhat begs the question, when will Apple start suing Asus, Acer, etc,
etc for copying the Air design?

